# How is a Plastisol Transfer different than an inkjet transfer?



## aerwear (May 8, 2008)

Hey Everybody,
I am confused on how a plastisol transfer is different from just what I would print out onto transfer paper from my ink jet. Do you have to order them pre-made from somewhere, or can I buy the plastisol "paper" somewhere and then print out my own designs on them? Also If I transfered a plastisol designs onto a tee, would the area of the transfer where there isnt ink, show through as white onto a colored tee, like what would happen with an uncut sheet of transfer paper??

Thanks!!


----------



## B-DON_81 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Plastisol Transfers???*

Hi Eric,
Plastisol transfers are inks from screenprinters that are placed on a release paper instead of directly onto the shirt. Yes, you would have to order them from a screenprinter and it would only leave the ink that is on the paper and not a box shape. I hope that explains what you were seeking out.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Plastisol Transfers???*

If you screenprint now you can make your own transfers as well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

aerwear said:


> Hey Everybody,
> I am confused on how a plastisol transfer is different from just what I would print out onto transfer paper from my ink jet. Do you have to order them pre-made from somewhere, or can I buy the plastisol "paper" somewhere and then print out my own designs on them? Also If I transfered a plastisol designs onto a tee, would the area of the transfer where there isnt ink, show through as white onto a colored tee, like what would happen with an uncut sheet of transfer paper??
> 
> Thanks!!


The biggest difference is that a plastisol transfer is actual screen printing onto the transfer paper. It is screen printing ink (plastisol ink), instead of ink from a desktop printer. The same high quality ink that is used when you to your local screen printer to get t-shirts made.

The transfer you print out yourself is "inkjet" onto transfer paper.

The quality of a plastisol transfer is 1000% better than that of an inkjet transfer.

In general, you can't print a plastisol transfer yourself. It has to be done by a screen printer who specializes in plastisol transfers. You send your files to them and they send you back the printed transfers for you to apply when you want to.

With an inkjet transfer you have trim around the printed design on the transfer paper to reduce the "residue" film from the transfer that shows up on the t-shirt. Any blank areas in the designs will have that transfer residue in it.

With a plastisol transfer, the ink sits sort of "on top" of the transfer release paper. That means, when you apply the transfer to the t-shirt with your heat press, ONLY the ink goes on the t-shirt and NONE of that waxy residue stuff.

A plastisol transfer will look great on light t-shirts and dark t-shirts. It looks just like screen printing.

An inkjet transfer works best on light colored t-shirts, but not as well on dark colored t-shirts.

For a longer definition and photos of plastisol transfers, check out this link:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html

For a list of places to get plastisol transfers made, check out this link:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

For a review of different plastisol transfer makers and some more photos, check out this link:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## aerwear (May 8, 2008)

thanks guys...that cleared it up real well....looks like i gotta get me some plastisol transfers asap


----------

